# Des Moines Iowa Subs



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Im currently looking for subs in the des moines area, all accounts are on the north and west side of des moines.

Looking for subs with...
trucks with straight or v plows (v plow preferred) 
skid loaders w/ snow buckets or blowers
telehandlers with snow buckets
end loaders with bucket or pushers
dump trucks

if you are interested call John at 515 208-7476


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

What are you paying for vee plows?


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

what do you pay 4a telehandler


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

for the V plows probably around $55 or so an hour but let me know what you would need.
for the telehandlers im not sure make me an offer


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

what you paying for V's? I hope more then that!! I would'nt leave the house for less the $65 got to figure gas and diesel are on the rise cost of insurance and the wear and tear plow's due to trucks even if you do'nt beat the living snot out of them!! I'll go sell my crap if this keeps up!!!


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

*Sorry*



littleo92;422939 said:


> what you paying for V's? I hope more then that!! I would'nt leave the house for less the $65 got to figure gas and diesel are on the rise cost of insurance and the wear and tear plow's due to trucks even if you do'nt beat the living snot out of them!! I'll go sell my crap if this keeps up!!!


If your wanting more money youll have to take on the responsibility of having you own accounts which means going out talking to people of having people call you from a good reputation and being all in or all out of the business which means you cant just plow snow until you have to go work your 9-5 job.


----------

